# Is anyone billing out Testo or Lupron Injections?



## bill2doc (Dec 15, 2010)

I am trying to confirm the admin codes for these injections

We use to use 96402 but that is coming back Chemo.....Maybe we should use 96372 ?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 15, 2010)

neither of these drugs are chemo so use the 96372.  If you are giving both the same day to the same pt as two different injections then code
96372
96372 59


----------



## cgallimore (Dec 16, 2010)

Lupron is a hormonal anti-neoplastic drug so you use 96402 for the administration. For testosterone, you would use 96372.


----------



## bill2doc (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you both!


----------

